
Amazon Cracks Down on Sales of Shoddy USB-C Cables - praneshp
http://www.pcmag.com/news/343304/amazon-cracks-down-on-sales-of-shoddy-usb-c-cables
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11387212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11387212)

